# Porsche 997 S - 2004



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

A 997 S of 2004 from 2004 with 72000 kms para paint correction , the bumpers and bonnet were repainted.










Wash , clay and some befores and afters













































































Sideway



































Door


















Rear sideway


































optics corrected


















Wheels and wheels arches , just love the carbon ceramic


























LSP was Swissvax Crystal Rock





































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

very nice work Rui

very nice

mundo


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

been looking on your site.....you do storage too?

nice place you have mate

mundo


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mundo said:


> been looking on your site.....you do storage too?
> 
> nice place you have mate
> 
> mundo


No , in the older site i worked in a garage that storage cars .
And now the garage you see it´s of one client and we are responsabile for the cars at all levels.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

After I saw the defects on the hood I was like wow finally a jet black porsche that isnt trashed.... and then the rest of the correction pictures proved me wrong!

Excellent work, you are a busy man!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> After I saw the defects on the hood I was like wow finally a jet black porsche that isnt trashed.... and then the rest of the correction pictures proved me wrong!
> 
> Excellent work, you are a busy man!


Dave

And it was repainted by the bodyshop i work with , but many times i say no to polish and just remove the trash from the paint...it cames like this everything time. 

I finished to restore a leather interior in a 1974 Rolls , i will post it in evening ( here )


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

i like it.looks good


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great correction :O) - love those cars and in black too.....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning work, wonder why they had ceramic brakes on the S? Certainly not required as the steels do a pretty good job.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Great correction, looks so much better. What polish/pad combo did you use?


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wonderful work, and the last Picture is just :argie:

The beautiful wide behind of a 911 looks stunning


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Can't beat a freshly detailed black car, looks amazing.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

wookey said:


> Great correction, looks so much better. What polish/pad combo did you use?


Many things , since wool pad to blue finishig pad , 3m and menzerna polishes


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

PaulN said:


> Stunning work, wonder why they had ceramic brakes on the S? Certainly not required as the steels do a pretty good job.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


The owner is a race driver and he said that the ceramic brakes are a HUGE difference from the steel ones , in track is just superb.

He told me that in Autodromo Internacional of Algarve in a Porsche track day after 3 laps the other cars were almost dead on the brakes and his car was just great braking.
This car was the first 997 to come to Portugal , and the dealership installed full options on it , 2004 ceramic brakes were just outrageous expensive. :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Stunning work there Rui :thumb:
That is Basalt Black on that Porsche 997 isn't it ?

Regards ,Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Stunning work there Rui :thumb:
> That is Basalt Black on that Porsche 997 isn't it ?
> 
> Regards ,Mario


Yes Mario


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Rui, great work and brilliant pictures as well


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looks great Rui, great work and brilliant pictures as well


Thanks Tim :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks so much better


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice mate
Baz


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice.
Great work.


----------

